# Fcuking Hell



## mrTbeer (15/5/13)

Anyone know if it's true or not? Anyone tried the beer?


*The European Union (EU) has granted permit to an Austrian brewery to use officially the controversial name of their beer: ******* Hell. It is a fully legitimate permit. *




*"Hell" in German means "Light" and the beer is produced in the Austrian town of *******. *





*(**http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/*******,_Austria**)*


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/5/13)

someone has: http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/*******-hell/135788/


----------



## donburke (15/5/13)

read the wiki article, its funny, the bit about tourists stealing the ******* signs


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/5/13)

also the beer is brewed in Germany in a town near the Swiss border not Austria.
http://www.ratebeer.com/brewers/waldhaus-privatbrauerei/1723/


----------



## mikec (15/5/13)

You spelled "*******" wrong.


----------



## Bribie G (15/5/13)

Come on Dan Murphy we dare you.


----------



## punkin (16/5/13)

> In July 2009, it was announced that the village would be installing CCTV cameras in an attempt to deter summertime tourists from filming themselves having sexual intercourse in front of the _*******_ signs. A resident of the village said that installing cameras around the village may make tourists think twice and instead choose only to have a photograph taken in front of the sign.[16] Juergen Stoll, the operator of a guesthouse at Wank, close to the Austrian-German border, stated that the residents of ******* should be cashing in on its name, although Mayor Franz Meindl states: "We don't find it funny. We just want to be left alone. We don't harm anyone and just want to live in peace."[17]—and added that he would prefer not to see the village being featured in the press any more.[18] Meindl appears to have the opposite view to former Mayor Höppl, by proclaiming that residents wish their village to be left alone by tourists.[13]



 :lol:


----------



## Dave70 (16/5/13)

Best consumed young?


----------



## tanukibrewer (16/5/13)

That ******* brewery could have an excellent range of brew names,beers such as Super ******* Dry,******* Original or ******* Bitter would do well in Aus.


----------



## tanukibrewer (16/5/13)

Dave70 do you own that tray???? I collect beer trays that one is awesome


----------



## wbosher (16/5/13)

I wonder if they exported the ******* beer to NZ or Aus, if they would have to change the label? I suspect so.

It's great to be able to type "*******" so many times in a thread without swearing and being moderated. :lol:


----------



## Dave70 (16/5/13)

tanukibrewer said:


> Dave70 do you own that tray???? I collect beer trays that one is awesome


No.
But if they ever make a T shirt, I'll be all over it.


----------



## Dave70 (16/5/13)

I have a great hook for their ad campaign.

*"GET FUCKED!!"*


----------



## winkle (16/5/13)

I'm waiting for Wank to licence a Belgian brewery to brew a Wit for them.




"A two litre growler of Wank to go, please"


----------



## sponge (16/5/13)

Would give new meaning to having a cloudy wit...


----------

